# whats yours called



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I wonder what you good people keep in your lockers, spotted in France

Loddy


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Deckchairs: check
Beach towels: check
Hook up cable: check
Barbecue: check
Concrete rabbit: check


Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Started my morning off with a chuckle.

Ana


----------

